# BBQ Spaghetti finished in the smoker - Q-view



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

After seeing a bbq show profiling Memphis I saw folks eating a dish called bbq spaghetti.  I have been thinking about it all week, and putting together and idea for a recipe and a technique to pull it off using the smoker.

Heres what I am going to try tomorrow as a side.

1# ground chuck
1 onion diced
1# precooked Italian sausage link sliced
1 green pepper diced
2 cloves garlic diced
bbq rub
1 jar marinara
1/3 cup bbq sauce
parmesan cheese
fresh mozzerella
1# cooked spaghetti

I am thinking about browning the ground beef, but also thinking of making a small loaf and smoking it.  Still up in the air on this.

I will sautee the onions, garlic, and green pepper, and add the marinara, and bbq sauce, beef(however I cook it), & cut up sausage, and simmer about 30 minutes.  I will combine the sauce/meat mix with the cooked spaghetti, and then top with slices of fresh mozz, ad the parmesan.  Then throw it in the smoker(dont want to fire up the oven & I will be doing moinkers, and bb ribs on the smoker anyway),  until the cheese is melted, and browned.  Hoping it turns out good.

Any feedback on this method?  Or anything I may be missing?

I will post pics as I do the prep, etc. tomorrow.

thanks
jim


----------



## jethro (Aug 14, 2009)

That was at Jim Neeley's interstate bbq. I went there a few years ago on a road trip. Had the sampler platter and that spaghetti is outstanding.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

thats it, thanks for the info.

It did look good, I dont have any pork butt laying around as some recipes call for. SO I am doing a hybrid as a test run. If Ilike it the next time I do some pulled pork I will freeze some for a future attempt.


----------



## seaham358 (Aug 14, 2009)

Smoke the ground beef and crumble into the sauce.. This is GREAT.. When ever I have left over meat loaf I make a meat sauce and it's always great... 
Post pics of your finished Pasta...


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

thats what I was thinking,  making a small 1# loaf of the beef with some rub, and then crumbling it up for the sauce.

thanks for the input.


----------



## shriv (Aug 14, 2009)

Jim,
 What are moinkers?
shriv


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

From what I have gathered:  a chunk of cheese(im gooing to do pepper jack, fresh mozz, or monterey jack) rolled up in some ground beef, and then wrapped in bacon.

I doing a few firsts this weekend(I have 3 days off).  
- The bbq spaghetti 
- the moinkers
- a meatloaf
-  a whole avocado stuffed with goat cheese, and cooked chopped bacon, and then wrapped in bacon before smoking.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds interesting. I've never tried it, but have smoked Mac -n- Cheese and it was good, or uh....Really good. Worth a shot, keep us posted.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 14, 2009)

Shriv, I asked the same question in a post a while back and was told... Mo=Beef (Meat Ball) Oinker=Pork (Bacon Wrap) Thus "Moinker".

I still am not sure if I was being "Played"... LOL


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

I am thinking the fresh mozzerella will smoke up nice, and melt.  

Either way I will have some BB ribs, corn on the cob, and moinkers to fall back on.


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 14, 2009)

The show was down home with the Neely's. They serve BBq spaghetti in their resterant in Memphis. Now the post I see here about smoked hamburger meat and I love the moinkers and we have made smoked mac and cheese this past weekend.


----------



## oneshot (Aug 14, 2009)

Hey Chiso, just a thought. Why not put your finished ingrediants in the smoker without the cheeses for a 1/2 hour or so first to take on some smoke flavor and then add your cheeses to finish????


----------



## fire it up (Aug 14, 2009)

Just saw something similar on thisiswhyyourefat the other day.
I don't care for avocados myself but wondered how it would turn out smoked.
http://thisiswhyyourefat.com/post/15...th-goat-cheese

One thing you should give a try sometime is pierogies wrapped in bacon and smoked, they are really good.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

some folks on another food site I belong to showed me that. 

I am going to do fresh mozz, and maybe wrap the mozz in mortadella, or capicola instead of bacon since bacon will be on the outside.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 14, 2009)

good idea,  I am worried about drying out the pasta if on too long.  I am also hoping the loaf of ground beef I smoke will pick up enough smoke.


----------



## roadrunr (Aug 15, 2009)

to be considered a true moink ball, you must use a frozen meatball wrapped in bacon, hit with your favorite rub, then sauce or glaze.


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 15, 2009)

damn....  one of the best thigs I have done

took about 1# of ground chuck, and formed it into a loaf & topped with rub.  smoked it for 2 hours, and then chopped it up.  Also smoked some pre cooke Italian sausage for an hour and sliced.  

Sauteed one onion, one red pepper, and a few cloves of garlic.  Added 1 jar of marinara, and about 1/2 cup of bbq sauce(Jug, Stubbs, and Open Pit).  Also added a squirt of ketchup.  added the meat, and simmered for about an hour.  Cooked 1# of spaghetti,  drained, & mixed with the sauced.  Topped with sliced fresh mozz, and parmesan,  smoked for about 2 hours, and served.  Brilliant,  sweet bbq taste, and just great.  My wife has a new favorite item.





















thanks for looking


----------



## chisoxjim (Aug 16, 2009)

I dont think it was the Neelys,  it was a show on Travel Channel spotlighting Memhis, K.C., Texas, and N. Carolina.  Really made me hungry when I was watching it though.


----------

